# A bowl mishap



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I was turning this bowl for a friend and when I spun it around to cutoff the tenon i screwed up evidently. I put it tightly in the cole jaws and turned it on and it quickly flew out , across the shop. so in my infinite wisdom, I put it back in the chuck to clean up all the chips, scrapes and other marks. It was spinning good and as I now realize I presented the tool improperly. Gouging and breaking it.

i took the rest of the night off.:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

are you saying it is broken?
man thats purty and shiney
walk away man walk away :yes::yes:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

This is the way i decided to fix it. Sorry I accidentally deleted the picture of it broken. It's a 1" shorter and I still have to cut off the tenon.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet to me Rich. Glad you didn't get hurt. Sometimes it's best to walk away.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

You fixed it well. Nice looking finish. What sort of timber is it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

If only my mishaps turned out this nice lol, what kind of finish is that?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! Very nice n shiny! :yes:

What finish did you slap on that beauty?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> You fixed it well. Nice looking finish. What sort of timber is it.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I'm guessing its cedar?


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

looks like a good save.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes it's western red cedar.

The finish is denatured alcohol, BLO and shellac mixed in even parts. 5 cotes applied while spinning.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll post more picture if and when I get the tenon off without breaking it again.:laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Rich,
good save, bowl turned out nice. When you use your bowl jaws, you have to take real light cuts to remove the tenon. I usually work from the center of the tenon outward with light pull cuts. Patience is the key at that point. Now get back on the horse and flip that bugger around.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BClem (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice work! You saved this bowl like a pro!


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

looks great! sorry for the ignorance but what is BLO


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

When I use cole jaws use the tailstock for as much of the cleanup as I can. Also, you need to keep the rpm lower.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> looks great! sorry for the ignorance but what is BLO


Boiled Linseed Oil.

Nice bowl Richard, and good recovery. :thumbsup:

Sounds like it was close to a brown trouser incident. Happy to read no damage to you.

I love the look of red cedar - when it has the red colour. Not fond of the colour once it goes brown.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

The end result -- while not what you had in mind -- is gorgeous.

I too learned the hard way that going back to clean up dings (especially near the rim) can be a bad move ... at least you still had a bowl afterwards, here's my learning incident LINK


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

duncsuss said:


> The end result -- while not what you had in mind -- is gorgeous.
> 
> I too learned the hard way that going back to clean up dings (especially near the rim) can be a bad move ... at least you still had a bowl afterwards, here's my learning incident LINK


Yeah I've had several like that. I glued 1 together 3 times. I'm going to use it as a bowl to hold the finish when applying.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Yeah I've had several like that. I glued 1 together 3 times. I'm going to use it as a bowl to hold the finish when applying.


:laughing:

Good idea -- if I didn't already throw mine away, maybe I'll use it as an epoxy mixing dish :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is a seriously beautiful bowl Richard. I'll have to try that finish recipie some time. Nice save.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> That is a seriously beautiful bowl Richard. I'll have to try that finish recipie some time. Nice save.


That reminds me, I was going to ask about your recipe ... you wrote "shellac", which is kind of generic. If you still have the information, can you share brand, variety, cut (if that's the right term for the concentration), etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I have been carving western red cedar for years. 
I've never seen such a glassy, glossy finish (and I have 3 WIP lined up for it.)
Thanks for the finish recipe, I, too, would like the gory details re: shellac.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Richard will provide the details on type of shellac (wax'd or dewax'd) colour and cut.

If you want to get more information on shellac, try Shellac.Net.

For example, this is their cut mix chart if you are going to buy flakes and make your own.

http://www.shellac.net/PoundCutChart.html

The Behkol mentioned as alternative to denatured alcohol
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2007243/1409/behkol--quart.aspx

If you want to use pre-mixed, which I now use since it has a longer shelf life, Zinsser is a good brand, but only available in two colours.

Amber
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2004210/8566/bulls-eye-amber-shellac-quart.aspx

Clear
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2004210/8565/bulls-eye-clear-shellac-quart.aspx


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Uh.... That looks like Eastern Red Cedar to me. If you gathered that locally in Walker, LA then I'm sure it is. Juniperus virginiana


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Art Smith said:


> Uh.... That looks like Eastern Red Cedar to me. If you gathered that locally in Walker, LA then I'm sure it is. Juniperus virginiana


yea i thought it was eastern cedar but was not gonna argue with the Mod :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice bowl Richard...I like to remove the tenon using the cole jaws and a scaper. I keep the force directed into the headstock and not to the side. Also your finish is the same as Captain Eddies shine juice...see the attached u-tube.





 
Paul


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

pvechart said:


> Nice bowl Richard...I like to remove the tenon using the cole jaws and a scaper. I keep the force directed into the headstock and not to the side. Also your finish is the same as Captain Eddies shine juice...see the attached u-tube.
> 
> #89 O.B. Shine Juice - YouTube
> 
> Paul


That's because he is our turning club president and that's where I got it.:laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

As for the eastern or western red cedar. I got it in a wood auction and it was listed as western. It could be eastern. 

No agreement from me. We will say red cedar.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I got the tenon cut off and its done. Stupid branding iron worked on the practice piece and not on the actual bowl. My fault I'm sure but I'm sticking with "Stupid Branding Iron":laughing:

The shine looked better under the lights, its still shiny but it don't look that shiny in the sunlight. Still working on picture taking methods. I'm no photographer.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> I got the tenon cut off and its done. Stupid branding iron worked on the practice piece and not on the actual bowl. My fault I'm sure but I'm sticking with "Stupid Branding Iron":laughing:
> 
> The shine looked better under the lights, its still shiny but it don't look that shiny in the sunlight. Still working on picture taking methods. I'm no photographer.


Very nice. Came out well. :thumbsup:

If only it would stay this colour.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

turned out really nice rich :yes::yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> This is the way i decided to fix it. Sorry I accidentally deleted the picture of it broken. It's a 1" shorter and I still have to cut off the tenon.


Still looks purity sweet tho I step away when something goes wrong an come back to it after coffee LOL outstanding recovery


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Hey bigcouger, nice to see you!

So I watched the Capt'n Eddie video and afterward had to look up Chatoyance since it's a word I've often tried to find. This from the Wikipedia entry. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chatoyancy



> Chatoyancy can also be used to refer to a similar effect in woodworking, where certain finishes will cause the wood grain to achieve a striking three-dimensional appearance; this can also be called pop-the-grain, wood iridescence, moire, vibrancy, shimmer or glow. This effect is often highly sought after, and is sometimes referred to as "wet look", since wetting wood with water often displays the chatoyancy, albeit only until the wood dries. Oil finishes and shellac can bring out the effect strongly.


Good stuff. The finished bowl looks great Richard.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Request! Flip it and snap a quick pic of the bottom.

BTW, I'm shamelessly stealing that finish recipe. It's very shiny. I like it. I'm not too proud to steal it.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

All I can say is, that is ONE FINE BOWL!!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That is looking mighty fine. Great recovery. Nice shine and the bottom looks good too. Thx for the last post there. 




rrbrown said:


> Still working on picture taking methods. I'm no photographer.


As for photography, a photographer once told me a light coloured room (preferably white) flooded with southern light. Now that is Australia so for you flooded with northern light. Something about reflected light not being as 'harsh'

I will often use some small white boards around my object to reflect light back on it. I may use 2 or 3 depending on circumstances.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

